# HUGE Book Sale! Cookbooks, gardening, how-to, MORE!



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I didn't get around to listing a sale this summer, so this one is TWICE as big! Rules are the same as always: Media mail shipping is $2 for the first book and $1 for each additional. If you buy a few, I'll estimate a cost -- I'm not trying to make a buck off shipping. Outside the US, please contact me for a shipping quote. Payment by cash, MO, check or Paypal -- please add 50 cents when using Paypal to defray transaction cost. Abbreviations are as follows: EX- excellent condition, VG- very good, G- good, F- fair, PB - paperback, HC - hardcover. Please post your orders as replies to this thread, so that others can see which books have been spoken for. I will PM you within 24 hours with cost including shipping and payment information. I almost always ship within 1 business day of receiving payment. Hope you see something you like!!

*Gardening*
&#8220;Country Flowers,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Wild classics for the contemporary garden,&#8221; by Rob Proctor. HC, 1991, 160pp., vg. $2
"Simon & Schuster's Guide to Garden Flowers," PB, 1983, 510pp., G. Over 500 photos, plus growing and propagation tips. $2
&#8220;Pantyhose, Hot Peppers, Tea Bags and More &#8211; For the Garden,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;1,001 ingenious ways to use common household items to control weeds, beat pests, cook compost, solve problems, make tricky jobs easy and save time.&#8221; Rodale Press HC, 2005, 316pp., VG. $2
"The Victory Garden Landscape Guide," by Thomas Wirth. PB, 1984, 260pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Tips for the Lazy Gardener,&#8221; by Linda Tilgner. Storey Publications HC, 1985, 124pp., VG. $1
&#8220;Rodale&#8217;s Illustrated Encyclopedia of Perennials,&#8221; by Ellen Phillips. HC, 1993, 530pp., VG. $3

*Recipes*

"Sundays at the Moosewood Restaurant," subtitled, "Ethnic and regional recipes from the cooks at the legendary restaurant." PB, 1990, 730pp., VG. $3
"The Heritage of Southern Cooking," by Camille Glenn. A 550-recipe tour of Southern cuisine. PB, 1986, 490pp., F. $3
&#8220;Taste of Home&#8217;s Quick Cooking 2002 Annual Recipes,&#8221; by Reimann Publications. HC, 350pp. VG. I love these collections! Lots of sensible recipes here. $3
&#8220;Blue Ribbon Recipes,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Award-winning recipes from America&#8217;s country fairs,&#8221; by Polly Bannister. PB (published by the Old Farmer&#8217;s Almanac), 1997, 160pp., EX. $2
"Cooking Lighthouse Style," subtitled, "Favorite recipes from coast to coast," by Frederick Stonehouse. PB, 2003, 233pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Quick Gifts of Good Taste,&#8221; by Leisure Arts Publishing. HC, 1994,. 128pp., EX. Recipes and creative packaging ideas for sauces, jams, etc. If you make gift baskets or sell at a farmers&#8217; market, you may find this book useful. $2
&#8220;The Food of New Orleans,&#8221; by John DeMers. HC, 1997, 138pp., VG. $1
&#8220;Favorite Indian Food,&#8221; by Diane Seed. PB, 1990, 126pp., G. $1
&#8220;Country Tea Parties,&#8221; by Maggie Stuckey. HC, 1996, 64pp., EX. Recipes and serving suggestions for girly parties. If you&#8217;re planning a shower, you might find this book helpful. $1
&#8220;In Defense of Food: An Eater&#8217;s Manifesto,&#8221; by Michael Pollan. PB, 2009, 256pp., VG. An examination of the Western diet and recommendations for a healthier alternative. $2
*
Construction, Crafts, How-To
* &#8220;Country Gifts: Handmade & Homebaked,&#8221; by Eileen Westfall. HC, 1994, 190pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Holiday Touches for the Country Home,&#8221; by Leisure Arts Publishing. Hc, 1999, 126pp., VG. Lots of projects including some nice crossstitch. $1
&#8220;Simple Wire & Metal Style,&#8221; by Deborah Morrell. HC, 1998, 110pp., VG. Instructions for 20 projects including Xmas ornaments and a glass jar lantern. $2
&#8220;Polymer Claywork,&#8221; by Mary Maguire. HC, 1998, 96pp., VG. Projects range from jewelry to Xmas ornaments. $1
&#8220;The Good Housekeeping Needlecraft Encyclopedia,&#8221; HC, 1947, 476pp., G. Neat vintage book. $3
&#8220;Hip to Crochet,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;23 contemporary projects for today&#8217;s crocheter,&#8221; by Judith Swartz. PB, 2004, 122p, F. $1
"Family Circle's Big Book of Christmas," PB, 2000, 160pp., G. Recipes, gifts, decorating ideas. $1

Miscellaneous 
"Arrowheads and Projectile Points," by Lar Hothem. PB, 1983, 224pp., VG. Hundreds of photos documenting styles and origins. $3
&#8220;The Complete Idiot&#8217;s Guide to the American Revolution,&#8221; by Alan Axelrod, Ph.D. PB, 2000, 396pp., G. Fun read! $2
&#8220;Graveyard of the Atlantic,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Shipwrecks of the North Carolina coast,&#8221; by David Stick. HC, 1952 (but looks like a modern reprint), 275pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Strangers in the Land: Patterns of American Nativism, 1860-1925,: by John Higham. PB, 1988, 431pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Homestead: The Glory and Tragedy of an American Steel Town,&#8221; by William Serrin. HC, 1992, 447pp., G. $2
"The Homestead Strike of 1892," by Arthur G. Burgoyne. PB, 1989, 32-pp., G. $1
&#8220;Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;An Indian history of the American West,&#8221; by Dee Brown. PB, 2001, 512pp., EX. $2
"An Execution in the Family: One Son's Journey," by Robert Merropol, son of Ethel and Julius Rosenberg. HC, 2003, 271pp., VG. $2
&#8220;The Battle for Rome,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The Germans, the Allies, the Partisans and the Pole, Sept. 1943-June 1944,&#8221; by Robert Katz. HC, 2003, 413pp., VG. $2
&#8220;The House by the Dvina: A Russian Childhood,&#8221; by Eugenie Fraser. PB, 1984, 331pp., G. Life around the time of the Russian Revolution. $1
"The Gentleman's Daughter," subtitled, "Women's lives in Georgian England," by Amanda Vickery. PB, 1998, 436pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Atlas Shrugged,&#8221; by Ayn Rand. PB, 1996 reprint, 1070pp., EX. The classic Objectivist novel! $2


----------



## akitt (Jan 28, 2008)

I would like to purchase these books, if they are still available.
Please give me a total for postage.
Herbal Drugstore-$2
The Dancing Healers-$1
Like Grandma Used To Make-$3
A Day in an Amish Kitchen-$2
Thank you, 
Akitt


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You got 'em!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Willow,

If the following are still available, would you please set them aside for me?

Thanks,
SC

&#8220;The Pleasure of Herbs,&#8221; $2

&#8220;Prairie Kitchen Sampler,&#8221; $3

&#8220;The New American Farm Cookbook,&#8221; $3

&#8220;Outstanding in the Field,&#8221; $3

&#8220;Too Many Tomatoes, Squash, Beans and Other Good Things,&#8221; $2

&#8220;Pickled, Potted and Canned,&#8221; $2

&#8220;Preserves & Pickles,&#8221; $2

&#8220;The Old-Fashioned Cookbook,&#8221; $2

&#8220;Country Harvest,&#8221; $3

"Cooking with Garlic," $1

&#8220;Better Homes and Gardens Stir-Fries,&#8221; $1

&#8220;Diet for a Small Planet,&#8221; $1

&#8220;Earl Mindell&#8217;s Herb Bible,&#8221; $1

"Back to Basics," $3

"Building Small Barns, Sheds & Shelters," $2

&#8220;Complete Kitchen Book,&#8221; $2

&#8220;The Complete Soapmaker,&#8221; $2

&#8220;Horse Power,&#8221; $3

"Guns, Germs and Steel," subtitled, "The Fates of Human Societies," $2

"Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed," $3


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I would like Whitetail Wisdom for $2 for my grandson, good future Christmas present.

The Ultimate Soup Bible for $6 for myself! Seen this in the book store and i wanted it bad but I'm didn't't have extra cash. 

So that makes it $11? 

thank you!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You guys are keeping me busy! :teehee:


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I would like "garden flower folklore", $2, "gifts and crafts from the garden", $2, and "the birdhouse book", $2.
All for my daughter's Christmas lol.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

willow_girl said:


> Can I purchase the following (if they aren't already spoken for?)
> 
> âThe Art of Fine Baking,â by Paula Peck. HC, 1961, 319pp., G. One for collectors of vintage cookbooks! $2
> 
> ...


Are these still available?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You guys have mail!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I would like The Gentlemans Daughter if you still have it.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

It's yours! Pming you now ...


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

willow_girl said:


> âPantyhose, Hot Peppers, Tea Bags and More â For the Garden,â subtitled, â1,001 ingenious ways to use common household items to control weeds, beat pests, cook compost, solve problems, make tricky jobs easy and save time.â Rodale Press HC, 2005, 316pp., VG. $2
> 
> "The Heritage of Southern Cooking," by Camille Glenn. A 550-recipe tour of Southern cuisine. PB, 1986, 490pp., F. $3
> 
> âAtlas Shrugged,â by Ayn Rand. PB, 1996 reprint, 1070pp., EX. The classic Objectivist novel! $2


Do you still have these available? If so I would like to buy them. Thanks.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You got 'em!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If you still have these, I'd like to buy them. 

&#8220;The House by the Dvina: A Russian Childhood,&#8221; by Eugenie Fraser. PB, 1984, 331pp., G. Life around the time of the Russian Revolution. $1

&#8220;Pantyhose, Hot Peppers, Tea Bags and More &#8211; For the Garden,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;1,001 ingenious ways to use common household items to control weeds, beat pests, cook compost, solve problems, make tricky jobs easy and save time.&#8221; Rodale Press HC, 2005, 316pp., VG. $2

&#8220;Favorite Indian Food,&#8221; by Diane Seed. PB, 1990, 126pp., G. $1

That's $8, right?


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

I would like to purchase:

Arrowheads & Projectile Points
In Defense of Food

I'll check my PMs

Thank you


----------

